# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  29.09.06. - petak - 16,30 - Zivot u zivo, HRT1

## Mukica

(leonisa i Lea, dr. Stanojevic (isli su snimiti nakon nas) i trebao bi netko od savjetnica biti u studiju, live javljanje  :D 

gledajte naaaaaas!!!

----------


## Mukica

podsjecam - to je sutra!!!

----------


## buby

jedva čekam :D

----------


## apricot

mislim da nismo u studiju, moram dogovoriti s novinarkom lokaciju.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Stavljam da mi zvoni mobitel sutra u to vrijeme, moram gledati!  :D

----------


## Vrijeska

Jutros su imali najavu na DJH ali ništa o ovoj temi  :Mad:

----------


## ivarica

apricot upravo na htv-u   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> apricot upravo na htv-u


mislim u zgradi, ne na ekranu   :Laughing:

----------


## Vrijeska

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> apricot upravo na htv-u  
> 
> 
> mislim u zgradi, ne na ekranu


i ja mislim  :Grin:  
vrtim po daljinskom i niš` mi nije jasno

----------


## ivarica

ipak nece biti danas, pomaknuto je na sljedeci tjedan (zbog jednog iznenadjenja sto ga spremamo)

----------


## Jelka

Iznenađenje će biti na teveju?

----------


## ivarica

da

----------


## buby

ja već jučer gledala (krivo zabrijah)

a postrojili se mi svi četvero ispred teveja  :Laughing:  i onda još nazovem leonisu da kaj je to - gdje su?!

----------


## leonisa

> ipak nece biti danas, pomaknuto je na sljedeci tjedan (zbog jednog iznenadjenja sto ga spremamo)


pomaknuto je na tjedan dojenja?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Znači ništa od Leice danas? Ne znam kako da to saopćim Kalebu!  :Wink:

----------


## Leta

Pa daj onda vičite na vrijeme, da mi senilne trudnice 
uspijemo uloviti to iznenađenje.
Već sam kalkulirala kak da danas stignem i na festival kruha i slastica i na emisiju   :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

> ipak nece biti danas, pomaknuto je na sljedeci tjedan (zbog jednog iznenadjenja sto ga spremamo)


U koliko sati i na kojem programu je đenje?

----------


## Dia

a joj, a ja se cijeli dan pripremam i gledam na sat da mi ne promakne

----------


## apricot

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ipak nece biti danas, pomaknuto je na sljedeci tjedan (zbog jednog iznenadjenja sto ga spremamo)
> 
> 
> U koliko sati i na kojem programu je đenje?


Meni je novinarka danas rekla u ponedjeljak u 16:30, ali... nikad se ne zna...
Pratite topic...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ok. Mijenjam alarm.  :Raspa:

----------


## kovke

a ja gledam najavu-nema
gledam temu po temu, škicam iz kuhinje, ništa
i idem na forum pogledati- i odgođeno! 
sad sam baš tužna-jer ne znam hoću li u pon stići

----------


## jadro

ja kao i kovke, jos sam prebacila na 2. program. Rekoh mozda je u "Zivot je lijep" emisiji  :Rolling Eyes:  

a bilo bi mi jednostavnije da sam upalila komp

----------


## Vodenjak

Leonisa, daj mi javi na mob kad saznaš kad ide. Od pustih obveza zaboravim uključiti tv! Pusa slatkici!   :Love:  
p.s. dobila sam majice i za veliko čudo nisu mi male   :Grin:

----------

